# Carrier size?



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Do you think this carrier would be big enough for a hedgie? I just need something for travel to the vet and visits to my moms, just things around town. I am hoping to get a vet visit for Fitz the end of the week so I wanted to get something before then.

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Living-Worl ... et+carrier


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

For travel by car I prefer an airline approved carrier. Those are made to withstand alot of impact and if they're seatbelted into the care they are very safe.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

Get a small cat carrier, they aren't expensive and usually come with a way to buckle it in to the seat. My personal opinion is that is the best option


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

After making the mistake of buying numerous carrier's all the wrong size or type, I now know to fit a hedgy pouch and two small dishes it needs to be at least 14 inches long and 8 inches wide. Anything less seems to be too crampy for my guy. My first one was too small and I could tell he was getting claustraphobic.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmmm, those are good guidelines to go by, especially with the rough measurements. Thanks guys!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I used this carrier with Tangelo. Wait I just read the dimension and mine was bigger than that. It was OK, I did prefered Litchi's carrier because it was more "square" and easier to bucle up and clean. Sadly Litchi's carrier was discontinued and I was not keen on those "mini cat/dog" cages so that's why I chose this one.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I have the small cat carrier that Walmart carries.... nice and easy!


----------

